# Match the partial scramble



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2010)

Using the standard BOY+Yellow color scheme, find the generator that will make the following three faces. The orientation of the faces in the picture do not matter. I had a much harder time matching the scramble when I only had 3 faces.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump, because I had the same idea, and this might as well be discussed.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm trying to get to that picture...but having trouble. I've ended up with a case where I need to oreient one corner and it would be done...which is clearly not possible. I must have chosen a bad orientation for those sides


----------

